# Monarch Plus Tune für Norco Range Killer b 2013



## Evilposse (20. Januar 2014)

Hallo Leute!

Ich habe mir vor kurzem das Norco Range Killer B 2 von 2013 gegönnt und würde mir da gerne einen Rock Shox Monarch Plus RC3 einbauen, allerdings bekomme ich nicht heraus welchen Tune ich da benötige.
Wäre echt klasse, wenn ihr mir da weiterhelfen könntet!

Vielen Dank schonmal!

MfG
Martin


----------



## sevens4 (20. Januar 2014)

Hallo Martin
Ich habe das selbe Bike und einen Monarch mit dem Tune M/M.
Ich sende den Dämpfer jetzt aber zu Akira um ein Tuning zu machen, da er noch nicht so meinen vorstellungen entspricht.Ist irgendwie schwammig das ganze.
Wenn ich ihn retour habe kann ich mehr dazu sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evilposse (21. Januar 2014)

Moin

Danke, sevens4, da bin ich mal gespannt.
Nun, so wie ich das jetzt wahrgenommen habe, gibt es den Dämpfer scheinbar nur mit M/M Tune zu kaufen, oder irre ich mich da? 

Ich habe nochmal gegoogelt und bin dann auf die Leverage Ratio Kurve des Range Killer B von 2013 gestoßen, und zwar hier:

http://linkagedesign.blogspot.de/2012/09/norco-range-275-2013.html

So, das vergleiche ich dann mit der Tabelle die hier zu finden ist:

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/12/03/techno-tipp-daempfer-bike-kaufguide/

Wenn ich mich nicht irre, sollte man dann die Kurve für die *Rising Rate* nehmen,oder?
Sorry für die Fragen, aber ich bin leider kein Schrauber und muß mich da erst mal schlau machen...
Danke für euer Verständnis 


MfG
Martin


----------



## Boris-C (23. Januar 2014)

Ich bin mit dem Vivid Air und vorne der X-Fusion Vengeance HLR super zufrieden.
Dadurch das die Gabel etwas länger ist (170mm Federweg) ist der Lenkwinkel auch etwas flacher geworden. Für meine Belange ist das perfekt.

Hier noch ein interessanter Bericht von einem der aus seinem Range mit einem anderen Dämpfer fast 180mm Federweg raus holt. Ob das nachahmenswert ist weiss ich nicht, es sind aber ein paar interessante Aussagen zu Stossdämpfern darin:
http://forums.mtbr.com/27-5-650b/long-er-travel-norco-range-killer-b-mod-850346.html

Gruss, B


----------



## Evilposse (24. Januar 2014)

Moin

Danke für den Bericht @Boris-C, und auch deiner Erfahrung mit dem Vivid. Ist wirklich Interessant und vorallem einleuchtend in Bezug auf die Progressivität des Hinterbaus. Das hat mich auf jeden Fall überzeugt den Dämpfer zu bestellen.

Hier ist nochmal die Info zum *Leverage Ratio* des Bikes, die ich von NORCO Bicycles Deutschland bekommen habe:

*LR = 2.52 > 2.75 @ start, 2.2 @ end*

MfG
Martin


----------



## moppelmampf (13. März 2014)

Gibt es hier was neues? Ich hätte gerne einen Monarch plus für mein Norco Sight Killer B, weiss aber leider nicht welcher tune der richtige ist.

Vielen Dank im voraus!


----------



## sevens4 (14. März 2014)

Ich habe den Monarch Plus in M/M Tune, fand ihn aber nicht so toll und habe ihn darauf hin Akira gesendet für ein Tuning
und muss sagen jetzt passt es. Was aber alles geändert wurde, weiss ich nicht.


----------



## MikkMorane (25. März 2014)

Nabend,

mir war der Originaldämpfer auch viel zu schwammig. Habe einen Monarch Plus 222mm (Tune M/M - andere scheint es wirklich nicht im freien Handel zu geben) verbaut. Passt von den Maßen her perfekt und gibt noch mal etwa nen cm mehr Federweg. Resultat: Das Fahrwerk sackt nicht so schnell und stark durch wie mit dem Originaldämpfer. Ist noch nicht mega-perfekt, aber - vor allem bei hohem Fahrergewicht - schon deutlich! besser als der Fox.
Bei normalem Einbau (Ausgleichsbehälter oben) kollidierten Ausgleichsbehälter und Trinkflasche. Daher hab ich den Dämpfer über Kopf montiert. Wird beim vollständigen Einfedern sehr knapp zwischen der Verstellschraube und Rahmen, aber passt so gerade eben 

Beweisfoto:



 

Gruß
Maik


----------



## icebarschtoni (25. Oktober 2014)

hallo Maik welche rahme hast du denn? möchte gern auch auf monarch plus 2015 debon air umsteigen.
gruß toni


----------



## icebarschtoni (25. Oktober 2014)

p.s  habe sigth killer b 2013


----------



## MikkMorane (26. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Toni. Habe ein Range Rahmengröße XL. Das Ganze dürfte aber zumindest bei L auch noch passen. Wie es beim Sight aussieht, weiß ich nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## icebarschtoni (26. Oktober 2014)

ok danke.gruß toni


----------

